# Her new toy photographed with my new toy.



## Valvebounce (Oct 4, 2016)

Hi Folks. 
So the conversation went something like,
Angela: I think I'd really like a 70th anniversary Vespa 150cc scooter.
Me, calling her bluff: Yes ok, and I'd like an EF100-400mm f/4.5-5.6L IS II USM. 
Angela: Are you sure because last week you were talking about a different lens. 
Me: Yes, I checked and the other lens (a 300 f2.8L mkI) would be too long for most of the shots at Goodwood and not long enough for the bird hide. 

Well, she has a scooter and I have an EF100-400mm f/4.5-5.6L IS II USM and a 1.4xIII. ;D ;D 8)

Her with her new toy shot by me with my new toy! 


SE0A8617_DxO by Graham Stretch, on Flickr

I love this new lens, it already shows a marked improvement in sharpness and AF speed and reliability over my Σ150-500 even with the f8 limitations with the 1.4xIII giving only the centre cross of AF points and I haven't done AFMA on it yet. 
I'm afraid there is going to be a flurry of shots with this lens, I have been out shooting with it most days since I got it. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## lion rock (Oct 4, 2016)

You wonderful guy, everything works out great!
Win-WIN all over!
Congrats to both.
Shoot lots, post many.
Happy riding.
-r





Valvebounce said:


> Hi Folks.
> So the conversation went something like,
> Angela: I think I'd really like a 70th anniversary Vespa 150cc scooter.
> Me, calling her bluff: Yes ok, and I'd like an EF100-400mm f/4.5-5.6L IS II USM.
> ...


----------



## rpt (Oct 4, 2016)

Congratulations! I am sure both of you will have fun. Good shot. Great choice of color. However, you should have got her a Harley!


----------



## lion rock (Oct 4, 2016)

No, no, no. No Harley!
Go for an Indian Motorcycle!
-r



rpt said:


> Congratulations! I am sure both of you will have fun. Good shot. Great choice of color. However, you should have got her a Harley!


----------



## TheJock (Oct 4, 2016)

Congratulations Graham, I know you've been toying with this for a while, and congrats to the good lady on her new wheels too


----------



## Ryananthony (Oct 4, 2016)

Sounds like a good deal to me! Please post lots of pics.


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 4, 2016)

Hi Folks. 
If I'd got her a Harley or Indian, there would have been two problems, no money for a lens and a very disgruntled misses, she got exactly what she wanted! ;D, Angela is not tall by any stretch of the imagination and has tried her uncles Harley and she did toy with buying it from him, but she was uncomfortable with the size and riding position, they don't fit everyone unless you can afford to have a custom bike built, think Count's Kustoms. 
Angela is a biker through and through, having had various modern machines over the years, she now has all classic bikes apart from the new scooter which is supposedly the end of the line of the same basic machine as first built 70 yrs ago. 
She has a Triumph 3TA Twentyone 350cc, Triumph Tiger Cubs, Triumph Tigress and BSA Sunbeam Scooters, yes multiples of, based on this I was fairly sure she knew what she wanted. ;D
We have one of the largest (if not the largest) scooter rally in the country held locally here and she goes along to that each year and wanted to have something that might not refuse to play on the day, with 3 classic scooters on the road at the moment she was let down by various failures having to take the ratty looking one to the show day and the slow two stroke wheezy smoker on the ride out! Go figure! ;D

Lots more pics on the way, started last night with some birds. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## lion rock (Oct 4, 2016)

Looks like she has more GAS (pun intended) and her collection is bigger than yours :'(  ;D ;D
-r


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 5, 2016)

Hi Riley. 
Hell yes her collection is bigger than mine, I won't even start on the extra frames or the boxes of engine bits I'm supposed to be putting together one day. 

Cheers, Graham. 



lion rock said:


> Looks like she has more GAS (pun intended) and her collection is bigger than yours :'(  ;D ;D
> -r


----------



## lion rock (Oct 5, 2016)

Graham,
Keep it in the family 8) !
Shouldn't've any competition between couples.
I think Jack once said (paraphrased) "a happy wife is a happy man!"
Enjoy your life ;D.
-r





Valvebounce said:


> Hi Riley.
> Hell yes her collection is bigger than mine, I won't even start on the extra frames or the boxes of engine bits I'm supposed to be putting together one day.
> 
> Cheers, Graham.
> ...


----------



## romanr74 (Oct 5, 2016)

I have to admit I was a little nerveous when I clicked this link...


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 5, 2016)

: ;D ;D ;D




romanr74 said:


> I have to admit I was a little nerveous when I clicked this link...


----------



## Maximilian (Oct 5, 2016)

lion rock said:


> Win-WIN all over!
> Congrats to both.


+1
Graham, the only problem about this thread is that I'll have to think now about the potential "new toy" of my darling ;D

BTW your signature is outdated


----------



## lion rock (Oct 5, 2016)

We should learn and emulate from this story!
*GAS 8) almighty!*
-r


----------



## canon1dxman (Oct 5, 2016)

romanr74 said:


> I have to admit I was a little nerveous when I clicked this link...



....and I thought I would be the only one with that instant thought!


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 6, 2016)

Hi Folks. 
Ok I'll 'fess up here, I did think the title through, and thought of the alternate meaning, then thought it will at least give someone a laugh! 

Cheers, Graham. 
Ps yes Maximillian I realised my signature was outdated, but I'm not sure whether to update or delete and go with a decent quote if I can find one, or just nothing? Might be another thread and a poll! :

Cheers, Graham. 



canon1dxman said:


> romanr74 said:
> 
> 
> > I have to admit I was a little nerveous when I clicked this link...
> ...


----------



## JPAZ (Oct 13, 2016)

1) Congrats!
2) Well played!

I, by the way, love this lens and you sill too.

JPAZ


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 13, 2016)

Hi JPAZ. 
Thanks, yes I love it too. 

Cheers, Graham. 



JPAZ said:



> 1) Congrats!
> 2) Well played!
> 
> I, by the way, love this lens and you sill too.
> ...


----------



## Diko (Oct 21, 2016)

So lovely and so awesome! Have great time both of you with your toys each and together!


----------



## sanj (Oct 28, 2016)

God bless you both. You are so lucky to have each other.


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 28, 2016)

Hi Sanj, Diko. 
Thank you both for your thoughts, yes we are both lucky and work very well together, 26 yrs together, only engaged, never married, lasted longer than some of our married friends. we made it through the tough times and now is good. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## rcarca (Oct 28, 2016)

Great story!


----------



## Luds34 (Oct 28, 2016)

rcarca said:


> Great story!



Agreed! Congrats to you both!

"Happy Wife, Happy Life"


----------

